# Welcome to the RCCL forum



## WebmasterPete

Hi everyone,

Over the past few years, we've had a number of our visitors ask if we could add a forum to cover Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines.  However, in the last few months, we've received several requests for this forum.  Our policy is to add topics to the DIS when enough interest warrants it, and while this is outside our normal 'discussion' on the DIS, I've decided to give this a try.  

As someone who has sailed several times on RCCL, I'm excited to offer a space here on the boards to discuss the options available to those interested in cruising beyond Disney.

I hope you enjoy our new forum!

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## EPCOTatNight

2 thumbs up. Thanks Pete.

Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.


----------



## bumbershoot

Wow, nice idea!  Thanks!

We have a WDW/Universal/RCCL trip coming right up, and it's great to know there are places to talk about all three of them right here on the Dis.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Awesome! We've been waiting to book our family vacation in February in hopes of free dining at the    World or kids sail free on DCL- neither seems promising so we're really considering RCCL. I'm super excited to see this new forum!


----------



## perfectmatch300

We are going to be booking a cruise on RCCL at some point soon.  I'm sure I will be back here once we start to firm up our plans.  

Thanks for providing this forum.


----------



## cypressmom

Perfect!  With the 2015 prices being so high, I have been spending a good deal of time looking into Royal Caribbean.


----------



## iloverags2

Awesome!  While DCL still holds our hearts, we have sailed RCI a number of times, and will probably be sailing with them again fairly soon.

Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

So very excited for an RCCL forum!!

For those that listen to the DISUnplugged podcast you will know that Kevin and I are HUGE RCCL fans.  Not to take anything away from DCL - we love sailing Disney as well - but there are things on Royal Caribbean we enjoy too.

We have a big RCCL cruise coming up in April (Australia to Hawaii repo cruise) so we will be sharing our experiences about that trip here.


----------



## mmouse37

Thank you.  Mods and members have been asking for a long time for a non-DCL board.  Glad this is open for use now!!!  Hope it will be as popular as the DCL board!!

MJ


----------



## ilovetexas

Woohoo!!  Once people's kids start getting to their teen years, Royal Caribbean is a logical place to start looking for alternate cruising ideas. 

Thanks for setting this up for everyone.


----------



## wiigirl

Awesome!


----------



## kaseyC

Excellent idea!!   I hope we can add other cruise lines eventually as well.


----------



## mama2mickeyfans

This is cool, because as our kids age I think we may want to give rccl a try and will like to hear perspectives from other dcl customers.  
Dumb question,  how do I get to this forum from the dis menu? I followed a link to this thread. I don't se a rccl breakout at the level where universal is... I'm using the mobile app so maybe I'm missing it. Thanks!


----------



## mama2mickeyfans

Never mind just needed to reload the app.   sorrry


----------



## Laz

Fantastic!  I have been cruising RCCL since 1982 and been going to Disney Parks for just about as long.  Now I get the best of both worlds.

Thanks Pete!

BTW, going on a southern Caribbean B2B this summer on the Jewel of the Seas.


----------



## bahacca

I'm so glad this forum is here.  Has anyone sailed RCI through the Panama canal WITH kids?  I really want to do this trip in 2015.  I am strongly considering DIsney since it is a 2 week trip and don't want my girls to be bored, but the itinerary of RCI is SOOOOO much better than DCL.


----------



## mikehn

cool, I just saw this.  But why just RCCL?  How bout NCL?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Will anyone be sailing RCCL this January?  We are!


----------



## choppee

oh man this comes at a really great time for me! my hubby and i want to do a cruise (we never have) and would like to do it for a week. nearly impossible for a family of five budget-wise (10,000!!!) and being teachers we can only do it in the summer. would love to hear from folk who have done both!


----------



## Ndsmorrison

Wow!! Yeah. I love RCCL too!! Can't wait til our next cruise with them and get on this board!!


----------



## twinmom108

Just saw this new addition.  I think it's a wonderful idea to add RCCL!  Especially with DCL's new time restrictions on Onboard Bookings, it's time for us to start looking at other cruise lines since we like time to plan & cruise about every 2 to 3 years.  Since we prefer to cruise in the Fall, DCL's new OBB policy, does not work for us.  Thank you so much for adding RCCL, & maybe in the future we will see other cruise lines here as well.


----------



## SeaSpray

We've sailed on both cruise lines and love them both.

I just told my niece about this new forum; she's a DISer and also a wealth of knowledge about RCI since that's her favorite cruise line, and she cruises on them regularly, and has been on every one of their class of ships, with a cruise booked on their new Quantum class for next year.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Thanks, while I have only cruised DCL and will deff cruise again in 2014, I have looked more into other line Royal being one


----------



## Tink2312

Great idea and perfect timing - I'm booked to sail on the Adventure of the Seas from Southampton to the Norwegian Fjords next summer.


----------



## debsters41

Chiming in here!  Thank you for this board I am sure to make full use of it although haven't sailed on RCCL yet.


----------



## Laz

choppee said:


> oh man this comes at a really great time for me! my hubby and i want to do a cruise (we never have) and would like to do it for a week. nearly impossible for a family of five budget-wise (10,000!!!) and being teachers we can only do it in the summer. would love to hear from folk who have done both!



I am a teacher as well, but only had to deal with a family of 3.  Keep searching for internet deals, and look for ports you can drive to. Right now I can find summer 7 night vacations for a little over 800 dollars a night per person for an inside cabin, and that does not figure in the savings for an extra person in the room.


----------



## The Lorax

WebmasterPete said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Over the past few years, we've had a number of our visitors ask if we could add a forum to cover Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines.  However, in the last few months, we've received several requests for this forum.  Our policy is to add topics to the DIS when enough interest warrants it, and while this is outside our normal 'discussion' on the DIS, I've decided to give this a try.
> 
> As someone who has sailed several times on RCCL, I'm excited to offer a space here on the boards to discuss the options available to those interested in cruising beyond Disney.
> 
> I hope you enjoy our new forum!
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete



Welcome RCCL to the DIS! Nice to see another cruise line here!


----------



## lvillotta1

I am excited too. We want to go during spring break 2015. I have no idea where or how to start looking into RCCL. Any suggestions of where to start? I might have my AAA agent start looking into some things for me.


----------



## Jerseylicious

SeaSpray said:


> We've sailed on both cruise lines and love them both.
> 
> I just told my niece about this new forum; she's a DISer and also a wealth of knowledge about RCI since that's her favorite cruise line, and she cruises on them regularly, and has been on every one of their class of ships, with a cruise booked on their new Quantum class for next year.



That would be me!  Yes, RCI is my absolute favorite cruiseline, and has been for years.  I am hoping my awesome Aunt SeaSpray would join us next December on Quantum of the Seas! *hint, hint*


----------



## SeaSpray

Jerseylicious said:


> That would be me!  Yes, RCI is my absolute favorite cruiseline, and has been for years.  I am hoping my awesome Aunt SeaSpray would join us next December on Quantum of the Seas! *hint, hint*




I'm glad you found your way over here! LOL

The the last few classes of Royal Caribbean ships have been too big for me to get around on.... LOL   We definitely have to sail on the Explorer again though, I love that ship 

If anyone is interested, here is my web page from my cruise on the Explorer of the Seas.  http://www.brownfamilyvacations.com/html/ExplorerCruise2007.htm


----------



## Jerseylicious

SeaSpray said:


> I'm glad you found your way over here! LOL  The the last few classes of Royal Caribbean ships have been too big for me to get around on.... LOL   We definitely have to sail on the Explorer again though, I love that ship   If anyone is interested, here is my web page from my cruise on the Explorer of the Seas.  http://www.brownfamilyvacations.com/html/ExplorerCruise2007.htm



The Explorer is leaving NJ after November


----------



## bearbear

We will miss explorer! Wish I had found out about her sooner. We cruised in march. It was great!


----------



## SeaSpray

Jerseylicious said:


> The Explorer is leaving NJ after November



Oh ah know! 



bearbear said:


> We will miss explorer! Wish I had found out about her sooner. We cruised in march. It was great!



It was great sailing out of NJ.    The Quantum will be taking Explorer's place next year.  That ship is just too huge. lol


----------



## Mmketeer

Yeah! My next favorite cruise line after Disney! 

Platinum member here - one more 3 night RCCL cruise to get to the next level! Very Excited about this new forum.


----------



## Mmketeer

SeaSpray said:


> Oh ah know!
> 
> 
> 
> It was great sailing out of NJ.    The Quantum will be taking Explorer's place next year.  That ship is just too huge. lol



We'll take her here in Florida! I so want to be on this ship....sky diving, bumper cars, roller skating and amazing new stateroom configurations! I hope her sister ship comes here. I loved the Allure! The more amenities the better for me and if that means a bigger ship, so be it.


----------



## jmrothermel

We're doing Explorer's repositioning cruise (even though they changed the itinerary on me....boo!) and wait for Quantum's prices to drop.  The new ship sounds amazing!


----------



## KristieBennett

As a family that has sailed DCL 19 times, I recently sailed on the Freedom of the Seas. I would be happy to answer any questions!


----------



## sayhello

Pete, can we get a sticky for the inevitable "Why would I sail RCCL when DCL is the best cruiseline in the world" threads (which have already started)?  That way the actual forum could be for people who actually want to discuss & share information about RCCL cruising and not spent justifying the choice.  Thanks!



bobbiwoz said:


> Will anyone be sailing RCCL this January?  We are!


I'm sailing Brilliance of the Seas in February.

Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

Just popping in here to look around and say hello.  :waving:

Val & I have cruised RCCL a couple of times now, most recently in late August on the Oasis.  We will also be sailing on the 18-night repo cruise this April that John mentioned.  We're really excited about that.


----------



## Summerl30

jmrothermel said:


> We're doing Explorer's repositioning cruise (even though they changed the itinerary on me....boo!) and wait for Quantum's prices to drop.  The new ship sounds amazing!



We have friends doing this sailing!  They are so excited!


----------



## mdvlprof

WOOHOO.  
A way to link up with DISers who aren't on DCL.


----------



## mdvlprof

bahacca said:


> I'm so glad this forum is here.  Has anyone sailed RCI through the Panama canal WITH kids?  I really want to do this trip in 2015.  I am strongly considering DIsney since it is a 2 week trip and don't want my girls to be bored, but the itinerary of RCI is SOOOOO much better than DCL.



Waiting for fall 2015.  [unless the crew has Alaska planned...]  DH doesn't want to cruise to places he's been - so PC and Alaska are good bets.

RCI itinerary does seem much better than DCL.  So, we'll see.


----------



## Jerseylicious

bearbear said:


> We will miss explorer! Wish I had found out about her sooner. We cruised in march. It was great!



I am sooooo gonna miss Explorer!  Been on her 7-ish times....and we love her staff and that we see familiar faces every time we cruise.  We are trying to get on Explorer one more time before she heads down to Florida.  



SeaSpray said:


> It was great sailing out of NJ.    The Quantum will be taking Explorer's place next year.  That ship is just too huge. lol



It's smaller than Oasis!


----------



## zackiedawg

Glad to see this forum pop up - I was on a Disney trip Dec 4 through 10, and just noticed this board today.

I'll also endorse the idea mentioned by a few others that adding either another board for other cruise lines, or expanding this board to include other lines, would be a great idea too.  I'm sure many who come down to Florida consider merging a Disney trip with a cruise vacation, and I certainly know as a Floridian that many of us do Disney and cruising almost equally.  I just stepped off my 29th cruise in November, and a few weeks later squeezed in another Disney trip - the two go hand-in-hand for me!

I cruised RCCL many many times, but have also frequented Holland America often, and have cruised on Celebrity, Costa, Carnival, Princess, and a few lines that aren't even around anymore.  Surprisingly, the one main line I haven't cruised is DISNEY!  I haven't managed to find an itinerary and a date that works into my schedule on Disney Cruises yet, and they are not quite as convenient as a port for me, being in South Florida.  And for some strange reason, much as I love all things Disney, I still sort of feel like my Disney trips and my cruises are very different and separate things...so though I have heard many times that Disney cruises don't have to be kid-dominated and character-heavy, it probably subliminally plays a part in my selection of other cruise lines when it comes time to pick my annual cruise.


----------



## *pixie*dust*

I'm happy to see RCCL added. While DCL is great, RCCL is too! They offer many more ports, ships and destination than DCL, so I think it's a great way to enhance cruising discussion!


----------



## carouselkr

ilovetexas said:


> Woohoo!!  Once people's kids start getting to their teen years, Royal Caribbean is a logical place to start looking for alternate cruising ideas.



 I have enjoyed each & every cruise I have taken, and really don't have a favorite line, but RCCL Allure of the Seas is my favorite ship! However, this quote made me laugh as my DD25 and her best friend both LOVE doing Disney cruises! And my DD29 is planning to do one also! We just generally sail on non-DCL ships when we bring the whole family (on daddy's tab) due to the costs! 

Looking forward to going back on Allure this New Years eve, and already have the Disney Magic booked for NYEve 2014!! 

If someone would just open a retirement home on a cruise ship, that would make my day!


----------



## tajz90

ilovetexas said:


> Woohoo!!  Once people's kids start getting to their teen years, Royal Caribbean is a logical place to start looking for alternate cruising ideas.
> 
> Thanks for setting this up for everyone.



Ha! I have to say this quote makes me laugh too.  We have sailed and will sail RCCL,  so I'm not really knocking them, but my 16 year old and my 10 year old call Royal Caribbean "Royal Boribbean" because the kids clubs on our last sailong closed so very early leaving them very little to do in the late evening.  Disney is much better at keeping the kids out and entertained.  

We were on the spring break cruise out of Galveston when RCCL earned its nickname so they were plenty of kids.


----------



## keishashadow

Glad to see RCCL included here


----------



## YukiPhnx

YESSSSS!!! This is something I didn't know I wanted!! It'll be great to discuss RCCL with fellow Disney fans.


----------



## tx2tn

Thanks Pete, and just in time. We are just starting to plan our VERY first cruise EVER!

Who would be best for us to contact at DU to assist us in making our reservations?

Thanks again!
Chuck


----------



## disneyjunkie

So excited to have a RCCL board.

Disney's prices are beyond ridiculous.


----------



## ilovetexas

carouselkr said:


> I have enjoyed each & every cruise I have taken, and really don't have a favorite line, but RCCL Allure of the Seas is my favorite ship! However, *this quote made me laugh* as my DD25 and her best friend both LOVE doing Disney cruises! And my DD29 is planning to do one also! We just generally sail on non-DCL ships when we bring the whole family (on daddy's tab) due to the costs!
> 
> Looking forward to going back on Allure this New Years eve, and already have the Disney Magic booked for NYEve 2014!!
> 
> If someone would just open a retirement home on a cruise ship, that would make my day!





tajz90 said:


> *Ha! I have to say this quote makes me laugh too.*  We have sailed and will sail RCCL,  so I'm not really knocking them, but my 16 year old and my 10 year old call Royal Caribbean "Royal Boribbean" because the kids clubs on our last sailong closed so very early leaving them very little to do in the late evening. * Disney is much better at keeping the kids out and entertained.  *
> 
> We were on the spring break cruise out of Galveston when RCCL earned its nickname so they were plenty of kids.



The Royal board was added specifically for people searching for ALTERNATIVES to DCL.  My point was that if people are looking for new cruise lines, Royal is a great place to start looking if you have teenagers.  In no way did I imply that all kids, or even adults, outgrow Disney and should look for new cruising options when their kids turn 12.

None of my four kids liked DCL kids clubs.  Lots of kids don't.  If that's the case, after a while and past a certain age, Mickey/Princess visits and an occasional movie aren't going to keep teenagers interested or occupied.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

tx2tn said:


> Thanks Pete, and just in time. We are just starting to plan our VERY first cruise EVER!
> 
> Who would be best for us to contact at DU to assist us in making our reservations?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Chuck



You can write to me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com - based on what you're looking for I'll make sure I put you in contact with one our Dreams Unlimited Travel agents that specializes in that cruise line.


----------



## tajz90

ilovetexas said:


> None of my four kids liked DCL kids clubs.  Lots of kids don't.  If that's the case, after a while and past a certain age, Mickey/Princess visits and an occasional movie aren't going to keep teenagers interested or occupied.


  My kids don't like Mickey or Princess visits and I never hear them speak of movies they sat around and watched.  They enjoy the games and camaraderie among other teens.  They didn't find that on our last RCCL and they felt the midnight (or 11 can't remember) closing time was too early.

And that's not to say that we won't consider sailing with them again. I was chit chatting about a trip this morning. My 21 yr old thought ok, sounds good, but my 15 yr old said "I don't want to". Of course, it's not up to him, I make the decisions for vacation. They're just along for the ride.


----------



## DitkaFan

As a 3 time DCL cruiser who has their 1st RCCL cruise coming up in 17 days, I am very excited for the new RCCL section!  We will be trying out Allure of the Seas with a sailing date of 1/12/14 on the Western Caribbean Itinerary.  Our DD who is 5 (and turns 6 on Feb. 10th) is very excited to meet her favorite Dreamworks characters


----------



## sweetpee_1993

ilovetexas said:


> None of my four kids liked DCL kids clubs.  Lots of kids don't.  If that's the case, after a while and past a certain age, Mickey/Princess visits and an occasional movie aren't going to keep teenagers interested or occupied.


My 16 & 17 yro boys both disliked the teen club on Allure.  They're less keen on the teen clubs on Disney's Dream & Fantasy, too.  I think they prefer a smaller, tighter group which definitely isn't about cruise line, it's more about atmosphere.  Our boys are big Disney geeks like us so even if they aren't rushing to line up for a character meet, they love those details.


----------



## BlazerFan

We've never cruised but are getting ready to plan one for late October 2014. Considering DCL or RCCL out of Port Canaveral  so we can add a couple of days at WDW. I know DCL has transportation from WDW. Is there a similar option available for RCCL or do we need to rent a car?


----------



## princess333

I have sailed on RCCL once and DCL three times. We booked another cruise on our last disney cruise but the rules changed just after so we will have to go on this one before November 2015. I was looking to going in 2015 at a push but really wanted to go in 2016 for my 50th birthday. I have looked at the prices that disney have released for 2015 up to April and they are just asking silly money. So we are looking to book a 4 night RCCL in September or October of this year and if I can save enough for us all to go next year then that will have to be the last time that we sail on Disney. Disney are pricing themselves out of the market so it looks like cruise lines like RCCL will be the winners.


----------



## taymorel

So glad this was added. We want to take our first cruise next year and the DCL is too expensive for us, so RCCL is our top choice.


----------



## mwins78

*pixie*dust* said:


> I'm happy to see RCCL added. While DCL is great, RCCL is too! They offer many more ports, ships and destination than DCL, so I think it's a great way to enhance cruising discussion!







I agree the only itinerary I could afford with a child was the three/four day trips which bahamas and castaway cay did get a bit boring

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mwins78

ilovetexas said:


> The Royal board was added specifically for people searching for ALTERNATIVES to DCL.  My point was that if people are looking for new cruise lines, Royal is a great place to start looking if you have teenagers.  In no way did I imply that all kids, or even adults, outgrow Disney and should look for new cruising options when their kids turn 12.  None of my four kids liked DCL kids clubs.  Lots of kids don't.  If that's the case, after a while and past a certain age, Mickey/Princess visits and an occasional movie aren't going to keep teenagers interested or occupied.








My son at the ages 5, 7 and 8 hated to go to the kids club on Disney  he said they were boring only time I could get him in there willingly was when they made flubber

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Ok before I go asking questions, is anyone out there? LOL   Seems no chat in a month =(


----------



## princess333

I am. Not sure there's many others though.


----------



## bumbershoot

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Ok before I go asking questions, is anyone out there? LOL   Seems no chat in a month =(



There are plenty of threads being created and answered on this forum.  Just not in this *thread*.


----------

